# Avery GHG Going Bankrupt?



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

http://www.waterfowltalk.com/showthread.php?5281-Avery-GHG

Been hearing about this all month with different answers. It really wouldn't surprise me. Their quality of decoys have been slipping each year.

o-|| May have to bring this...


----------



## Utmuddguy (Aug 25, 2013)

Not being carried by Cabelas can't help their bottom line


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I read an article in the Memphis paper. They are going thru receivership now, still too early to tell how it's all gonna shake out. They may be going to unload the unprofitable parts of the brand and keep on doing business.


----------

